# Rede Valley Railway



## Greslet (Jan 7, 2012)

I'm building a major main line in my loft, following a British prototype 

The object is to produce a cross between the East Coast Main Line in Northumberland and the Waverley route through the Scottish borders

The project has been going for some time now, and so far I've got the main line track laid and the viaduct in place, my blog is among other things recording progress, and this blogpost records the progress to the start of the Christmas break.

I'll be updating the blog regularly with progress and will post a link here whenever there is something to report on the layout.


----------



## inxy (Dec 10, 2010)

Welcome to our group. Bring it on. Interesting to see how they do it across the pond.

B


----------



## Greslet (Jan 7, 2012)

*Plans for 2012*

There is a significant new post on the external blog, outlining my layout plans for 2012. Take a look, and let me know what you think guys.


----------



## Greslet (Jan 7, 2012)

Theres an update on the external blog showing latest layout progress, please take a look


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

Welcome to the site. I am a great fan of UK layouts and I had the opportunity to visit some when on a recent business trip to the UK. I may impose upon you to help me find pictures of the Pre-World II Private Owner coal wagons delivering coal to their clients. My next layout will be of a UK setting for the running of the many N Scale Private owner coal wagons that I have collected over the past years.


----------

